# ***Fishing Season 2012***



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had an early season! Here are some pics of my very first steelhead. On the fly too!

Here's a link to the full story of my catch:
Steelhead for a present?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats! i still have to get my first! never actually gone for steelhead yet though. winter is my busy time at work and sometimes, its just too cold to go out fishing lol. i always say this year ill go but have never convinced myself to do so. well done again! must be a rewarding experience.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

congrat. a steelhead on the fly..... I so wish I am out there with you...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats on your first steely, they only get easier to catch now :bigsmile:


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Theanks fellas!

@charles: Let's go out sometimes then! I'll show you where I landed it. Oh and I still owe you 2 flies.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a beauty! Man, this brings back memories for me when I used
to spin cast the Fraser area around Deroche and caught numerous
trout..including a 10lb steelhead! 

I've got the itch now.....


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Right on...!
Get ready for a long and expensive road and a lot of hiking and driving.

Hammer


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP!

WITH MY FIRST DOLLY!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

4 lbs rainbow trout from my first ice fishing trip from Tunkwa lake 2 weeks ago!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

would anyone teach me how to fish !
I really want to get into it this year


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Gill... no wonder why I dont get much txt from you from the chedder...


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Cant wait for the hard water to go away...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one sexy rod.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Gill... no wonder why I dont get much txt from you from the chedder...


Ya worked picked up. And every spare time I have goes to fishing other species since I already caught a steel.

Oh man I found some crazy good holding water in the chedder that I KNOW is gonna hold tonnes of coho this season! I'll take you to some of them Charles


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's go thursday.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I might have work on thursday..


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

First steelhead on my gear setup.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

some great fishing pictures. steelhead from the Vedder?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it came from the vedder


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

uh oh, the hook is on the outside


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i seen your pic on the freds site g machine good work


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> would anyone teach me how to fish !
> I really want to get into it this year


BaoBeiZhu, I wanna go too!! Maybe we could make this a BCAquaria group thing? I'm looking to learn how to fish myself and I'm interested if anyone experienced fishers out there wanna go.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

@Charles: Nah I placed it there. You know I always do that to my fish 

@Johhnyfishtanks: Thanks man. Now my $10 reg fee won't be wasted lol!


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread needs a bump.

Tunkwa Lake Rainbow








Campbell River Pink








Campbell River Pink








Vedder Chinook








Stave Chum


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

@samw beautiful fish!! what do you use for bait?


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

bingerz said:


> @samw beautiful fish!! what do you use for bait?


Thanks. Just powerbait for trout and artificial lures (jigs, flies, spoons) for salmon. Sometimes I'll tip the jigs with roe bags or prawn tails if things aren't working.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Getting ready for the steelies myself, maybe this year i'll catch one.


----------

